# Dog park questions from someone who has never been there.



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

We recently moved to the city and have lots of neat dog parks nearby. I have heard good and bad things about dog parks, and I have a fenced yard and children for him to play with, so it's not an absolute necessity that we spend time at the parks. BUT I would really like for my dog to have some time around other dogs. I usually walk him in the evenings, after my kids go to bed. My husband stays home to work on his online school work and it can be just the dog and I. What a mental break! We've been walking around the city, which is interesting enough, but I bet he'd love the free feeling and socializing aspect of the dog park.

Now, I have never been to a dog park and intend to go check it out in person before bringing him over there. But I wanted to ask people who have experience at dog parks: what should my biggest concerns be? Right now I'm a bit worried about aggression toward strangers, as he jumps on our fence and barks at passers-by (another thing I am working on, ugh). Also, it hasn't happened in a long time because we haven't really encountered other people during our late-evening walks since moving here, but he has growled at men during walks before. I am not sure if he was abused in the past or something, but he seems very fearful of men he does not know. No problems with strange women or children, though. I have had children ask to pet him and he always is very good with them. But if we are going to pass a man walking alone, I usually step off the curb and go well around them with him on the other side of me. I would hate to bring him to the dog park and have him stand in front of some poor guy and bark at him!!!

How can I test him out beforehand? Should dog park situations be avoided with a dog whose past is unknown? My sister-in-law has been taking her Husky to dog parks since she was a puppy and asked recently if we wanted to meet them over there one evening.

I was thinking about maybe taking him over there on a leash and harness and just sitting at a picnic table with him and observing. Sometime when it is not super busy. If he does well, maybe the next time we could stay on the leash and walk around and talk to people and see how he reacts/behaves. Does that seem like a reasonable plan?

Advice appreciated!


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Most people on here I doubt are big fans of dog parks but I do think they can be really good for your dog if it's done the right way, and I know my dog enjoys it so I try to take him in every once in a while. The biggest problem is that there's really no way of knowing how balanced another persons dog is or if they have responsible owners. I trust the dogs waaay more than I trust other dog owners. 

I'd recommend going in when there are as few dogs as possible. I like to keep my dog on leash for a little when introducing him to other dogs to see how they react to each other. Some dogs can be a bit to pushy so I like to be there so if my dog reacts a little funny I can pull him out of it or sort of get the other dog to go away for a minute. That way my dog knows that if a dog is being to pushy I'll handle it so he doesn't have too. Also if my dog is being to pushy I'll correct him as well. 

There need to be rules to doggy play, and the humans need to be making/monitoring them. Taking turns chasing is a good thing. Pushy or overly aggressive is not a good thing. I've seen little dogs get bullied by 4 or 5 bigger dogs and owners just sit there and watch (it makes me cringe). Just pay close attention. Good luck.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I would say it's definitely better to just not go unless there is a time of day when there is no one else there and you can just meet up with your friend. Especially since your dog has not been well socialized with other dogs. It's NOT an ideal place to socialize a dog because it's basically a bunch of out of control dogs with often inappropriate or rude social behavior, and the occasional aggressive dog looking for a fight. There is so much that can go wrong, especially if you and your dog are both first time dog park goers. 
But definitely do not go in with a leash on your pup as this is one of the sure ways too run into problems.(always carry a leash and be near your dog, in case of emergency, but don't keep him leashed when he's interacting with other dogs or other dogs are trying to interact with him) Usually in a dog park a lot of dogs will run up to greet the newcomer (often with an over abundance of enthusiasm) and if your dog has a leash, he will probably feel trapped and defensive as well as most likely having other dogs get tangled in the leash. 

There are plenty of dogs that do fine at dog parks and are just really happy go lucky and able to avoid or deflect conflict. But especially when it comes to certain breeds including GSDs, this is not the majority. Especially since your dog has shown signs of uneasiness and reactivity towards strangers, I would not recommend going to dog parks with him. As far as socialization with other dogs and people, I would highly recommend finding a good trainer to help with that! A group training or supervised socialization class with a good trainer is an excellent way to socialize your dog.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I would say hold off on going to the dog park. If you have a big fenced yard why not have your friend come over with her husky and let them play in your yard. Or, try walking them together. Dogs don't really need a bunch of dog buddies. They do fine with one other dog friend or in some cases none. The problem I have with dog parks is there is never any surety that the dogs or owners are well behaved or have any training at all. Too many unknowns.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I've heard nothing but bad stories about dog parks and given how many potentially bad experiences I've had with local dogs just running around on their own, I can't even imagine what could possibly happen at a park FILLED with dogs.

My pup is a social butterfly and so I do like to give her a chance to interact with other dogs, but I always do so on my terms. She gets to have little "play dates" with dogs that I know are friendly and tolerable of puppies/GSDs. Granted, my dog is a big love bug and is extremely gentle with everyone, so she gets on well with most dogs of any size, which might not be the case with your dog.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I appreciate that you're worried about your dog's behavior at the park, however have you ever stopped to consider how the other dogs at the park may behave? My adult male GSD was ripped apart by another dog at a dog park. He needed emergency surgery, 2 drains, 20+ staples, and even stitches on top of that.

Now I take my dogs to the park only when it is empty. I don't trust other owners to have control and reliable recall on their dogs. Unfortunately it sounds like you don't either. Really could be a very bad situation if another dog took exception to yours and neither you nor the other owner could call your dogs off. 

Also many dogs become reactive when kept leashed in areas where other dogs are off leash. So that isn't a strategy I would recommend. 

As mentioned earlier you'll read more horror stories on this board than support for dog parks. Each dog, each park, each day is different. With as much worry and hesitation as you're sharing here, I wouldn't recommend it. Not unless you're prepared and willing to accept the possibility/responsibility of emergency vet bills nearing and upwards of $1k. For me, it is not worth the risk.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I go to dog parks--but I'm picky about which ones and what times. We often arrange for friends whose dogs we know to meet us there, so that I know the group of dogs we'll be hanging with is stable and well managed. I only go to HUGE parks where dogs can spread out -- dog fights are way more frequent at small, densely packed parks. There are also some parks known for owners socializing in the shade, which means they aren't supervising their dogs. I hate that. I also can usually pick up on the energy inside the park very quickly -- if there's one sketchy dog throwing everything off, I leave. 

DH and I are very much in the middle of what's going on with dogs -- not sitting on a bench. If a dog is causing a problem, I ask the owner to call it off and move it away from my group -- just did that on Saturday, actually (and she understood her dog was behaving badly and complied). We (and our dog friends) are also all very used to intervening early if anything is inappropriate (e.g., humping) so that it doesn't escalate. We view ourselves as the referees--it's not a free for all. Having good dog friends who are all on the same page helps a lot. We tend to have a dozen or so GSDs all together in our playgroup, and that creates its own dynamic since our dogs know each other, are stable, etc. Having a rescue grapevine helps -- with a few texts, I can usually round up friends and my former foster dogs for a play date on a good day.

Even better is the socialization field exercise my trainer does -- only alumni and current enrollees are welcome, so no unknown dogs, and it's all very choreographed and supervised, with owners whose timing is well practiced -- if anything gets out of hand, there are 8 people who are one it before it escalates, even if the trainer's on the other side of the field, and no one gets mad if their dog gets told by someone else to knock off some obnoxious behavior because we all know each other and train together. Having good owners and dogs on the field makes the energy really good -- problems are SUPER rare (and usually transient, while someone is working through an issue with a reactive dog in "recovery" -- and the group is very, very supportive of those people and dogs, since a lot of us have "been there.").


----------



## Germanyshowdogs (Aug 13, 2015)

I for one enjoy taking my gsd to the dog park everyday, its a necessity for me since I don't have a yard. The one I go to is really strict with what dogs go. But its not a guarantee. I would say go by and take a look and ask some people there what they think of the park. I do believe though that its better to go when its less crowded and overwhelming especially for how you said your dog was behaving. There's a lot of bad stories, but the decision should be based on your park and what you think the right choice is, good luck ! I don't know where you live but I also take my gsd to the beach where the people usually have better control of their dogs since its not fenced in. But that's just my experience.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

We have an off-leash dog park here. The rules are pretty clear cut. The person in charge of the dog has to be at least 18, and there is a limit of one dog per adult handler. No children under the age of 11 are allowed in the dog runs. No food, canine or human, is allowed inside the dog runs. You have to pick up your dogs' poop and dispose of it properly (baggies and trash can are provided). Dogs have to be in the appropriate run (one for under 30 pounds, and one for over 30 pounds).

The one time I took Ilka (a 48 pound mutt) to the park on a Saturday, when there were actually other people there, we were accosted by a Yorkie-type mix as soon as we walked into the big dog run. When the woman with her dog, her dad's dog who was leaving runny poops all over the place, _and_ her three year old daughter broke out a bag of dog treats, we left. 

I've never taken a dog to the park when there have been other people there again. If someone shows up while we are there, we leave. 

If you do decide to go to the dog park, this is a must read, IMO. ON TALKING TERMS WITH DOGS - CALMING SIGNALS, 2ND EDITION - Dog Training Books - Dogwise.com There are entirely too many people who are completely ignorant of doggie body language at dog parks for you to not know how to read both your dog. as well as any dogs you encounter.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Dog parks are bad news. Can write my own essay about this and personal experience. But I have done that one too many times.

Instead I'll just leave this:

http://leerburg.com/dogparks.htm


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dp99sCNGqms


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I only used the dog park when it was empty early in the morning. I also did a walk around to make sure that there weren't any odd bits of broken toys laying around. The park itself was pretty well kept. 

There are some very nicely kept parks in the area. A couple of time I've met other dog owners who have encourage us to visit the parks. I take that as a complement in that they think I have a well behaved dog and could be part of the regulars. But I always smile and decline, blaming the rule "no intact dogs".


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I live in a city that isn't too big, and I go to ours a couple times a week. Its always between 6-8 at night, and its the same people there at the same time. All of our dogs get along. I have heard some horror stories, and when certain dogs come in we leave. Ours is very well kept, and lots of good rules. Its a personal choice and you need to be aware that not all dog owners train their animals, not all dog owners vaccinate their animals and not all owners really care how their animals behave. I had a muzzled dog try to attack me once and the lady just continued talking on her phone and didn't even look at me.. Why is a muzzled dog in here anyways? If it goes after a dog, and that dog shreds it to pieces because it can't fight back.. then what? Use at own risk.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

About the only use I have for a dog park is doing obedience outside the fence. I can see where, in some locales you may be limited for places to exercise your dog. LOL of course my dog is intact and probably one of the nicest dogs you would ever meet but there is that "rule"


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I brought Kyleigh to the dog park from the time she was a puppy til she was about 18 months old. I watched EVERYTHING like a hawk. We had ZERO issues until one day she was attacked by two huskies - never went back. 

I've gone a couple of times with one of my friends with her some of her dogs and it seems that puppies were always OK, it was the 18 months and older dogs that were always getting into fights - and I mean fights, not scuffles. 

I agree that they can be great for younger dogs to learn how to socialize, but you have to be very careful. 

The park I went to was MASSIVE, and I was always watching to see who my dog was playing with, I intervened when necessary and kept the play limited to a couple of dogs, not a pack. I also came to know the owners very well, we were all pretty much on the same page - responsible dog owners letting out dogs socialize, burn off some energy, but being vigilant. 

I would be very very careful about how you do it - should you chose. I won't ever bring Ky back to that park, or any other off leash dog park - she has some dog friends, we meet up and hike in the woods, that's enough for both of us!


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Kyleigh said:


> I brought Kyleigh to the dog park from the time she was a puppy til she was about 18 months old. I watched EVERYTHING like a hawk. We had ZERO issues until one day she was attacked by two huskies - never went back.
> 
> I've gone a couple of times with one of my friends with her some of her dogs and it seems that puppies were always OK, it was the 18 months and older dogs that were always getting into fights - and I mean fights, not scuffles.
> 
> ...


Younger dogs are often less of a target. However they do get attacked. With more serious consequence. Either because they are rowdy, or because they got too close to another dog with his favourite toy. Or because another dog is territorial. 

You never know what issues each owner/dog has or what issues dogs have with each other.

And as you say you can know all the signs. All the warnings. Still not enough in the split seconds. Esp. When the their owners don't care or are able to control their own dogs.

Also controlling your own dog becomes a problem when his favourite thing is interacting with other dogs, weather it be playing or fighting. It drives the dog to give his attention elsewhere and not to you.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've written about tons of our experiences at dog parks before on this site. Everything started off great. Then everything ended terribly for us. I'll never go back. When Nara (my first dog) was a pup, we took her 7 days a week. I watched her like a hawk. All of the other humans would stand around and chit chat, and wouldn't watch their dogs for behavioral issues or when they relieved themselves. I was there for my dog, not for myself. I could control my dog, but I could not control other's dogs. Nara got attacked a few times, and even came up limping from one incident. She healed and improved. I'm not sure if her early experiences there fed her dislike and eventual reactive/aggressive behavior towards strange dogs in the future. What I do know is that, once she got spayed, and once she matured (both of which happened around the same timeframe of 11-12 months), she was a totally different dog at the dog park. She started doing the attacking. It was more of a playful attack, but it was rough play and barking and an obvious annoyance because her body language and loud barks sent all of the other dogs running under the picnic tables. I stopped taking her to the dog park, especially after getting educated by the people on this forum about how dogs need their own consistent pack (humans and dogs) and don't need a bunch of random dogs forced to play together (rotating pack mates with new pecking orders constantly changing daily with each new dog that comes and leaves), for socialization. I agree.

With each new dog we owned, I'd try to see how they acted/reacted at the dog park, always remembering Nara's first half a year of stress-free, fun-filled exercise and socialization. I would read other people who owned GSDs or other breeds and hear about how they have been going to dog parks without incident for years. Well, that wasn't the case for us. Paw Paw got into fights. Beowulf started getting into fights. Kaze got into fights before I rescued him, so I haven't even bothered to try with him. If I go to the dog park, I go before sunrise or after dark, so I can ensure that we're the only ones there. If someone else were to show up, I would tell them that my dogs don't play nicely with others, and to please allow me to leash and leave before they enter. Haven't had an issue since.

*The bottom line for me in regard to dog parks is this: 99 uneventful, perfect dog park visits is instantly ruined by 1 dog fight incident (started by others dogs or my dogs). The stress and negativity that come with 1 of these episodes makes me never want to return to a dog park again.* That's where I stand on the issue. 

I am jealous of those who can go for years. I loved my time at the park with fellow dog lovers. I would know all of the dogs' names. Never really knew the humans' names. I was there for the dogs. If I engaged in conversations with the humans, it was strictly related to the dogs somehow or other. I wish I had a dog that was good at the dog park, but even if I did, that doesn't mean that everyone else's dogs would be equally as good. Again, it just isn't worth the stress and negative experiences for both me and/or my dog. It sets their training back tenfold and might start to awaken bad qualities in your dog that could take years to reverse. Not worth the headache and pain.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmmm, all the heavy lifting seems to have been done! 

But it seems the links I gather when I first got her are still applicable! I managed to package them with the equally useful "Sit on the Dog" and "The Place Command" the last of which "every" dog should know!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7165106-post3.html

The Leerburgh dog park thing is there as well as the "proper way to break up a dog fight," the latter of which "might" come in handy??

I'll also add this guy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3c5X8wCzc0&feature=youtu.be&ab_channel=TyTheDogGuy

Dog Parkers are good for business! Train your dog to ignore other dogs only associate with know safe dogs! And "NO," I thought my dog was friendly encounters??"

Life will be much simpler but if you want to start a future "My dog is reactive to other dogs while on leash" thread we can help you out with that also!

As I tend to say, ..."now you Know!"


Welcome aboard.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> I would say hold off on going to the dog park. If you have a big fenced yard why not have your friend come over with her husky and let them play in your yard. Or, try walking them together. Dogs don't really need a bunch of dog buddies. They do fine with one other dog friend or in some cases none. The problem I have with dog parks is there is never any surety that the dogs or owners are well behaved or have any training at all. Too many unknowns.


This.

Meet up on neutral ground a couple or three times - maybe take them for a walk around a regular park or in the city and see how they respond to each other - and then you could try having a play date.

We do occasionally take our dog to an off leash hiking area and that's been great for her, but the emphasis is on the owner/dog hiking together, not on dog/dog play. Our pup adores all other dogs (except for this one really yappy one who decided it hated her and she just looked at me like, "Can we go now, Mom? This dog is a drag"), so she's fine, but there's always the risk you're assuming regarding other dogs and their owners. I carry my pepper spray each and every time I'm out with my dog, and that includes the park.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dogs do not need to play with other dogs. 
They are not children.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WateryTart said:


> We do occasionally take our dog to an off leash hiking area and that's been great for her, *but the emphasis is on the owner/dog hiking together*, not on dog/dog play.


Many "dog parks" are exactly like this, but I'll add owner and dog _playing with each other_ to hiking together. I know not everyone is fortunate enough to have access to places like that, but there does seem to be a casual assumption that any time someone mentions dog parks, they're talking about dogs playing with other dogs. I get why there are so many negative comments about that kind of park, but for people who live in areas that have small or no yards and need to go somewhere else to exercise and play with their dog, off leash areas, AKA dog parks, are the only option. Our dogs play with us and each other at the dog park, not other dogs. 

Halo and Keefer at Point Isabel, on the SF Bay, one of the largest off leash dog parks in the nation, with over 500,000 visitors a year: 










Point Isabel Regional Shoreline


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Not directed to Debbie (thus the lack of a quote), but just a general statement based on my dog park experience, which I have a lot of:

So one problem I've seen with people bringing their dogs to parks or places to "play" with toys, fetch, whatever, is that this is where the majority of the dog fights would start. People would come to a dog park full of dogs playing together, and then they would break out Chuckit launchers and other toys, balls, tugs, treats, etc. As soon as another dog beats their dog to the toy/ball, if that particular dog is toy aggressive, BAM: FIGHT! Most of us would scratch our heads as to why someone would bring toys and treats into a dog park, and then expect ONLY their dog to interact with the toy to get the treat, when there are 20 other dogs there who also like to play fetch, some of whom are faster to the ball than the intended target. I'm sure if you go someplace where everyone is spread out and each dog is well trained to focus on their own owner, then that would be awesome and drama-free. Some of the dog parks I went to were HUGE, but still fenced in, and dogs would come charging over from anywhere and out run the intended dog to the ball. Instant fight. So sad.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Many "dog parks" are exactly like this, but I'll add owner and dog _playing with each other_ to hiking together.


The parks I've been to explicitly ban toys to prevent fights.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fortunately, there are other kinds of parks out there.  Just wanted to point out that not all "dog parks" can be painted with the same brush, as terrible, horrible places with disaster waiting to happen. At Point Isabel there could be hundreds of dogs there, or even more, but it's so large and spread out that you can easily find an area to play ball with your dog without being mobbed, both in the water and on dry land. Cassidy, Dena, Keefer, and Halo all learned to swim there.










The part on the far side of the channel, labeled North Point Isabel, is especially good for that. If an area is crowded, we just walk a bit more and find a better spot to play ball.










Almost looks like we have the place to ourselves, doesn't it? I can assure you that on a beautiful sunny weekend day like that, there were a lot of other people and dogs there too.

Multiple dogs, multiple Chuck-its










My dogs would have missed out on a lot of fun if we never went to off leash parks like this


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've had good and bad experiences at dog parks. My older golden was attacked as a pup and almost killed. I never went back there. I stayed away from them for a long time. I found one that has a pond for swimming and a dry area with some agility equipment. I have brought 5 of my dogs to this one on different occasions. They focus on me and I try to go when its not crowded. I watch other dogs and their owners and learn who is who and who to watch out for. I leave if I thjnk there will be a problem. In my area huskies, GSDs, and Rotts have showed possible signs of problems. Last week I took Brennan and Apollo, they had the whole area to themselves for a long time. Mine have played with other dogs but it's not allowed if I think there will be a problem. Midnite is not a dog park dog, won't even try it. 

Robyn and her friend


Batman and Brennan


Apollo




Apollo and Brennan


Tannor and Brennan





Another location I found that I could bring Midnite too...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> The parks I've been to explicitly ban toys to prevent fights.


The Park I've gone to with Rocky for "proofing" has Dog Park toys laying around so dogs can "play!"


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

The only good use of a dog park is for distraction training outside the actual park. Once your dog is attacked in a dog park it will never be the same!! Like my vet says " A dog park is a vet's best friend"!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I guess I'm in the minority here because my dog LOVES the dog park, mind you the park we go to is small, at most maybe 10 dogs at a time and 6 of the dogs we met attending puppy classes with Mishka so we knew the pups and owners. It's a municipal park, rules are: no toys, no treats, all dogs must be licenced and friendly as well as have all their shots. We are always careful and watching when a dog we don't know comes in but so far we had no problems. Having said that I would not go to a park that I don't know any of the dogs or owners.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

MishkasMom - where do you go? I too live in Ottawa, and while I used to go to both the Bruce Pit and Conroy Pit (as they are quite large) I now avoid them like the plague!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I now live in Gatineau, the place I go it's near Boul. Larraine and St. Rene (behind Lac Bouchambre) on the weekends, and 2-3 times a week to a small park close to the Gatineau Marina off Notre Dame. I agree about Bruce Pit and Conroy, last year when I lived in Orleans I went there with my old dog and it was a mess, owners didn't pay attention (too busy socialising and texting)and too many dogs running amok.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AHA ... you go to the dark side LOL ... thanks!!! Have a great weekend,


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

JessAndHerWolf said:


> We recently moved to the city and have lots of neat dog parks nearby. I have heard good and bad things about dog parks, and I have a fenced yard and children for him to play with, so it's not an absolute necessity that we spend time at the parks. BUT I would really like for my dog to have some time around other dogs. I usually walk him in the evenings, after my kids go to bed. My husband stays home to work on his online school work and it can be just the dog and I. What a mental break! We've been walking around the city, which is interesting enough, but I bet he'd love the free feeling and socializing aspect of the dog park.
> 
> Now, I have never been to a dog park and intend to go check it out in person before bringing him over there. But I wanted to ask people who have experience at dog parks: what should my biggest concerns be? Right now I'm a bit worried about aggression toward strangers, as he jumps on our fence and barks at passers-by (another thing I am working on, ugh). Also, it hasn't happened in a long time because we haven't really encountered other people during our late-evening walks since moving here, but he has growled at men during walks before. I am not sure if he was abused in the past or something, but he seems very fearful of men he does not know. No problems with strange women or children, though. I have had children ask to pet him and he always is very good with them. But if we are going to pass a man walking alone, I usually step off the curb and go well around them with him on the other side of me. I would hate to bring him to the dog park and have him stand in front of some poor guy and bark at him!!!
> 
> ...


Don't go. All your dog needs is you and a leash and a long walk. That to me is better time spent. I've been there and there is very little positives with a dog park. It's not so much the other dogs as it is the other dogs owners. Lack of training and observing their dogs can spell disaster. In my experience, those other owners are usually regulars and use the dog park for more of a social get together event than interacting with their dogs. Also, some owners will bring small dogs or aggressive dogs in. Don't ask why, because I don't know why they do, but they do. 

Some things you can do if you just have to go is only go in when there are very few dogs around. Or observe the other owners before going in to see if they are actually watching their dogs or huddle in a circle ignoring them. If they are vigilant then it should be alright unless there is to many dogs in there already, if they are in a huddle talking, then stay out. I still go, but not often. Maybe once or twice a year if that. But that's what I look for before going in.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

No, I do not take Newlie nor ever will. I worry pretty much equally about his behavior around some of the other dogs and other dog's behavior toward him. Newlie's trainer has several dogs of his own, plus dogs coming in for training, and I have taken Newlie over there before and he stays all day while I am at work. It's a small group under strict supervision, though, and any dog there has to "work for their keep." The trainer uses his dogs and dogs that are boarding to work with the dogs in training, so Newlie gets additional practice at sits and down and stays, etc.

I would advise against it since it appears that your dog may be (fear) aggressive with men. I would not be comfortable letting a dog with that issue unleashed in a dog park.


----------

